# Senior Thoughts on medical Marijuana



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

In doing a search on the subject of "medical marijuana" here on SeniorForums.com I found only *one other thread* even remotely connected to the topic. so I thought I would toss this idea out ...

*As a senior, what do you think of the general concept of medical marijuana? *

First off, I suppose it would be good to assess your knowledge of the latest research into the benfits and drawbacks. With decades of research in both the U.S. and Europe along with "end-user" commentary on thousands of experiences the ball seems to be falling on the side of MM being generally just as safe as prescription drugs, if not more so, when administered in the proper manner (currently by vaporization).

Now I'm not talking about legalization or decriminalization for the general public here - just marijuana as a palliative measure for controlling pain and nausea. Medical marijuana - either from a dispensary or home-grown with proper credentialing. 

What do you think? Would you be / are you for it, against it or still undecided? Any personal experiences you'd care to share (not necessary, but a nice extra)?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm for it, I think there's many benefits for those suffering with daily pain from chronic conditions and diseases, like cancer or epilepsy.  It's just a natural plant that's been around for centuries, and used for medical and spiritual purposes, much better than the prescription drugs they push nowadays, that have more side effects than the disease itself.  There's been medical marijuana dispenseries for quite awhile in my state now, and it's recently been approved for recreational use.  Probably much healthier than alcohol for many folks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm for it, I think there's many benefits for those suffering with daily pain from chronic conditions and diseases, like cancer or epilepsy.  It's just a natural plant that's been around for centuries, and used for medical and spiritual purposes, much better than the prescription drugs they push nowadays, that have more side effects than the disease itself.  There's been medical marijuana dispenseries for quite awhile in my state now, and it's recently been approved for recreational use.  Probably much healthier than alcohol for many.



That's pretty much how I feel also. 

The Feds haven't come in and shut your dispensaries down? I know they were doing that for a while last year and even into this year ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of, haven't really followed any complications these places may be facing.  They should just sell it at Walgreens, in the pain relief section, next to the ibuprofin.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not that I'm aware of, haven't really followed any complications these places may be facing.  They should just sell it at Walgreens, in the pain relief section, next to the ibuprofin.



I love it! That'll be the day.

Actually that brings up the whole question of quality control and the adulteration by all the additives that they put into cigarettes - 800 or so, I believe - that would probably occur if the government has control over the entire process.

I'll just keep licking toads - it's a lot safer and a lot more fun!


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm for it.  I watched my hard-working 44 yr old neighbor slowly disintegrate from inoperable lung cancer.  We are in TN and he was given a prescription medical marijuana.  I'm pretty sure he already had been thoroughly exposed to marijuana but to be able to get it legally was the ethical thing, IMO.

If people want to get their nose in the air, let's talk about the ravages of the "acceptable" Oxycontin, et.al. vs. those of marijuana; medical or recreational-----------------------


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> I'm for it.  I watched my hard-working 44 yr old neighbor slowly disintegrate from inoperable lung cancer.  We are in TN and he was given a prescription medical marijuana.  I'm pretty sure he already had been thoroughly exposed to marijuana but to be able to get it legally was the ethical thing, IMO.
> 
> If people want to get their nose in the air, let's talk about the ravages of the "acceptable" Oxycontin, et.al. vs. those of marijuana; medical or recreational-----------------------



Exactly. 

When you're in pain and you know you're terminal, you'd be surprised how quickly considerations such as "ethics" fly out the window. You'd sell your mother for a few minutes of pain-free existence, and it's a shame that hospices and such are prevented from legally employing such measures.

I laugh when people bring up the "marijuana is a gate-way drug" argument: that one's older than Dolly Parton's first brassiere and just as worn-out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2012)

Honestly, I thought it would be made legal in the '80s, seems like it's good for the economy, lessens drug cartel/pusher crime, and is safer than so many other drugs out there, whether prescription or "other".  It should definitely be available for those who want it in hospices...really.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish this version of V-bulletin had a "Like" button.  I went to hit the star on Seabreeze's comment #8 and it won't let me.

Instead, I got this message:



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SeaBreeze again.



That is just dumb, dumb, dumb:stupid:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks anyway TWH!   I don't care too much about the like buttons, because I don't have a facebook account, and don't intend to get one.

PS: I've gotten that message too, I just wait until the next day and give the rep, usually works then, but not that convenient for sure.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks anyway TWH!   I don't care too much about the like buttons, because I don't have a facebook account, and don't intend to get one.



They aren't Facebook likes, at least I don't _think_ they are. I thought they were just the standard vBulletin reputation buttons?

I run out of likes all the time - I guess I'm just too nice a guy.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 3, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> They aren't Facebook likes, at least I don't _think_ they are. I thought they were just the standard vBulletin reputation buttons?
> 
> I run out of likes all the time - I guess I'm just too nice a guy.



Correct Phil, "Like" buttons on forums are NOT the same as Facebook Likes.

On the forums that have a true "like" button, you can click on it and a "TWHRider likes this", shows up at the bottom of that person's post, for everyone to see.  It's a big advantage if you don't have a comment but just want to acknowledge what the Poster wrote.

If you look at the bottom of Post #3 on the link below, it says that "Elana likes this".  Plus you get a private "like" notification so you can see which thread/post is being liked or disliked.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/horse-urinates-frequently-145462/#post1782715


This particular horse forum is on "V-Bulletin" version 3.8.5 software.  This Senior forum, we all chat on, is V-Bulletin version 4.2.0 and the "like" setup stinks.

I don't like this system because it's totally private and I feel like I have to comment when I don't have anything to add.  It would be great if the Owner of this forum has the option to change the Liking business to how the 3.8.5 version is set up


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought the likes were for Facebook.   I just gave rep and didn't add any comment, so that's not mandatory.  On another forum we had a thanks button, and the thanks showed at the bottom of each post, but it was discontinued for technical reasons.


----------



## DecemberQueen (Dec 11, 2012)

I am all for medical Marijuana! I believe it should be legalized for recreational purposes as well. Marijuana is much safer than alcohol.  LEGALIZE IT!


----------



## Ryder13 (Dec 31, 2012)

DecemberQueen said:


> I am all for medical Marijuana! I believe it should be legalized for recreational purposes as well. Marijuana is much safer than alcohol.  LEGALIZE IT!


 
I am in total agreement. The amount of damage the stupid cannabis laws have done to lives and the cost of the cannabis drug war astonishes me.
I am in Canada and we came close to progress a few years ago but it has gotten worse with the right wingers in power waving the  'we are tough on crime' flag.
Ryder13


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 25, 2013)

I think it should be legal for medicinal purposes and as such sold in drug stores by prescription like other drugs.

One thing people overlook when talking about recreational use. I have no doubt it is safer than alcohol, but people don't seem to consider how it is used. To the best of my knowledge it is usually smoked isn't it.Whether marijuana or tobacco smoke is still getting in peoples lungs.And most places these days have banned smoking. 

If recreational marijuana is legalized would you support lifting the ban on smoking in public places.

Just wanting people to look at it from another angle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> If recreational marijuana is legalized would you support lifting the ban on smoking in public places.



It's already been legalized in Washington and Colorado, although they're trying to iron out the details on how to handle that.  If I'm not mistaken, it would be just like drinking.  Drinking is not permitted in most public places, and neither would be the smoking of marijuana.  It would be done in the privacy of one's home.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 26, 2013)

There is still the health issue of smoking. I doubt marijuana smoke is any better for the lungs than tobacco smoke. Just when we are finally making headway on getting people to stop smoking are we going to now say it's okay to smoke, just don't use tobacco?
Drinking alcohol is allowed in many public places where smoking is banned.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, there's a lot more chemicals, tar, nicotine and carcinogens in cigarettes, so therefore I would assume the second hand smoke is more harmful.  I quit smoking cigarettes a long time ago, around 30 years, but quit because I chose to.  Back then, there were no smoking bans outdoors or in buildings...not sure if anyone should be pushing people to curb their personal habits for health reasons, personal choice, especially if not harming others...just my opinion.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 27, 2013)

You make some good points SeaBreeze but I'm still leaning toward the side of "Against "  I quit smoking nearly 18 years ago and I don't think smoking of any kind should be encouraged. My statements are all just my opinions.

I appreciate finding a forum where such topics can be discussed from all sides without name calling or hurt feelings.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree that smoking shouldn't be encouraged at all, but I feel it should be up to the individual.  Smoking cigarettes just may be a bit worse, IMO.  This forum is great, I wouldn't hang around if there was any negative behaviors like name calling.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> There is still the health issue of smoking. I doubt marijuana smoke is any better for the lungs than tobacco smoke. Just when we are finally making headway on getting people to stop smoking are we going to now say it's okay to smoke, just don't use tobacco?
> Drinking alcohol is allowed in many public places where smoking is banned.



The thing is, marijuana can be ingested in more ways than just smoking; it can be used in cooking as well as with a vaporizer. 

I agree that smoke is smoke and none of it is "good" for you, but you also have to consider that organically-grown (or even self-grown) marijuana will not contain the more than 800 compounds that are found in regular processed tobacco, and THOSE are the substances that cause so much trouble. A balanced and reasonable usage schedule utilizing the proper techniques would negate most of the problems associated with cigarette and cigar smoking.


----------



## TICA (Feb 14, 2013)

It makes so much sense to make it legal.  Just because it is, does not mean that everyone would light up anymore than everyone in the world drinks alcohol.
It's a personal choice issue in my mind and for those who are experiencing side affects from chemo or any other health issue, it can help with the pain and nausea.   Again, personal choice as far as recreational use too.  What goes on in your home is your business as long as you aren't hurting anyone else.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 17, 2013)

What TICA said.  Never been a smoker or a marijuana user, although I admit I have tried it out of curiosity in my younger day and had plenty of friends that used it.  None of them abused it or turned on to harder drugs, that I know of. 

Just not for me, but, give me a good old Canadian whiskey on the rocks or a martini anytime.  I really don't want it smoked in public places, just because of the smoke factor.  Second hand smoke, is second hand smoke and harmful to your lungs or may be an allergen to some people and I am all for breathing clean air.  If you want to eat it in a bar, go for it...LOL

Moderation is the key to everything.


----------



## Ellwood970 (Feb 26, 2013)

It needs to be made available. The foolishness must stop with the whole marijuana war. I worked in government for a while and a large percentage of government officials down to employees use marijuana but of course it is done discreetly and secretly. So just legalize marijuana and be done with it.


----------



## Lady K (Mar 5, 2013)

Marijuana was the only thing that helped my husband when he had cancer. He actually had the munchies and would want to eat.  I absolutely have NO problem having it legalized.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2013)

Lady K said:


> Marijuana was the only thing that helped my husband when he had cancer. He actually had the munchies and would want to eat.  I absolutely have NO problem having it legalized.



And that is something that is too often overlooked in the drug-war mania - that the herb actually HELPS people. 

I'm glad it was of use to you and your husband.


----------



## Lady K (Mar 5, 2013)

Ain't it grand to be strange!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2013)

Lady K said:


> Marijuana was the only thing that helped my husband when he had cancer. He actually had the munchies and would want to eat.  I absolutely have NO problem having it legalized.



Thanks for sharing that Lady K, always good to hear of personal experiences.  I understand the Tetrahydrocanabinol (THC) oil can actually kill some cancer cells.  Medical marijuana has also been used effectively for Fibromyalgia pain, Epilepsy, and other conditions.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lady K said:


> Marijuana was the only thing that helped my husband when he had cancer. He actually had the munchies and would want to eat.  I absolutely have NO problem having it legalized.



I'm with you. I'd rather see marijuana legalized than pot smokers in a jail cell.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2013)

As for marijuana, I think that . . . uh . . . uhm . . .    WOW, I really like this song!


----------



## TICA (Oct 20, 2013)

I wanted to bump this thread back up as I don't see where our Aussie buddies have weighed in.  This was probably before you guys all joined our wonderful forum, so let's hear you opinions on this topic.   (waiting with anticipation......)


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 20, 2013)

It's legal in our state and there are Weed Stores all over the place. Only card carrying members can go in the store, you have to have a prescription for it from a Doctor. But the rest of us can smoke it legally now too. Which is great because at our age, lots of people can get it. 
It does help people with cancer, I have witnessed that first hand a few times with people I know or have known who had cancer, or have it now. Hash oil pills really help for pain I have been told by a few folks who take it.

so yeah anyway I'm all for it


----------



## Katybug (Oct 20, 2013)

Ryder13 said:


> I am in total agreement. The amount of damage the stupid cannabis laws have done to lives and the cost of the cannabis drug war astonishes me.
> I am in Canada and we came close to progress a few years ago but it has gotten worse with the right wingers in power waving the  'we are tough on crime' flag.
> Ryder13



*I am in total agreement as well, and I'm not one who would be taking advantage of it.  Tried it in college, didn't care for it, and haven't used it since....but I strongly feel it needs to be legalized.  IMO, it makes people far more relaxed and socially acceptable than alcohol and you can buy that on every corner -- what's the difference?  Too many jails and prisons are filled because of the laws governing it -- and that's not the answer to the problem, not even close! *


----------

